# do Islandii vs na Islandię



## Niebo

Witam 

 Czy jest jakaś różnica w następujących parach zdań?

*1.*_ W środę prawdopodobnie lecimy na Islandię_ *vs* _W środę prawdopodobnie lecimy do Islandii
_*2.*_ Ile kosztuje najtańszy lot na Islandię_? *vs* _Ile kosztuje najtańszy lot do Islandii?_


----------



## LilianaB

Do Islandii. Na Islandie, means to the island, and is not appropriate here. Na  Alaske, na Floryde, na Grenlandie, but do Islandii. Na denotes a region, not a country.


----------



## BezierCurve

Well, there might be a few exceptions (like in: _na_ Kubę), but in this case (flying to a country) it is _do_ Islandii. 

As Liliana noticed, _na_ would imply the geophysical aspect (like in: "_Na_ Islandię znów opadły masy pyłu wulkanicznego.").


----------



## Niebo

Dziękuję za odpowiedzi


----------



## majlo

LilianaB said:


> Na denotes a region, not a country.


Is that right? What about "na Słowację", "na Węgry", and "na Litwę"?


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, you are right. It is customary, idiomatic use of prepositions then in relation to countries and regions. Na Malte na Cypr, do Islandii.


----------



## BezierCurve

Jeszcze kilku sąsiadów: na Białoruś, na Ukrainę, na jumę (żart).


----------



## LilianaB

Do Jumy, _3:10 to Yuma_.


----------



## majlo

Hehehe, Bezier, you made my day. 

Liliana, "iść na jumę" means to go steal something.


----------



## LilianaB

Thank you. Does it come from the movie?


----------



## majlo

It doesn't. I don't know where it comes from though.


----------



## BezierCurve

As it was mostly used by my friends describing "trips" to German shops I always thought it came from that German "JUgend MAgazin" (JUMA). But it could be something else.


----------

